# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Indestructible exterior signage

## Todd Hall

Looking for virtually indestructible,four color, high-resolution exterior signage.  High-pressure laminate seems tobe the standard and it looks great. There are concerns that it is not scratchresistant enough.  Were looking for something that you can hit with ahammer and remain unscathed. Any recommendations or leads appreciated.

----------

